# .war-Datei - Was ist das und wie wird sie erstellt?



## BugsBastard (3. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab (mal wieder) eine allgemeine Frage: Was genau ist eine .war-Datei?

Soweit ich weiß ist das doch nur ein Verzeichnis mit mehreren Unterordnern, quasi wie ein Zip-File nur mit ner .war-Endung, oder nicht? Und wenns so ist dann kann ich war-Files doch auch mit winzip erstellen!?

Gruss und danke,

Bugs


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2004)

Moin!

.war steht  für Web Application Archiv und wird entweder mit einem entsprechendem ant build script (siehe: http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/war.html ) oder mit dem jar Utility von java selbst erzeugt.
Es stellt sozusagen ein Kontainer dar, der alle deine Dateien der Webapplikation in einem .war-File bündelt. Ganz wie ein .jar-File ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Retlaw (3. März 2004)

**.war Dateien*

Was hat das mit Java zu tun ?
Hast du das schonmal in eine Suchmaschine eingegeben ?
Das mit WinZip kannst du ausprobieren.

Leider verwenden einige nicht so bekannten Programme die selben Dateiendungen für verschiedene Formate, kann also sein verschiedene Programme war-Dateien erstellen die aber nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

Aber sieht so aus als ob vom Konqueror archivierte Webseiten diese Endung hätten. Quelle


----------



## BugsBastard (3. März 2004)

*war und so *

Hallo,

wollte mich nur für die Hilfe bedanken.

Gruss,

Bugs


----------



## Christian Fein (3. März 2004)

*Re: *.war Dateien*



> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *Was hat das mit Java zu tun ?
> *



Eine ganze Menge 

war Dateien sind letzendlich das hauptpackformat für Webapplikationen. Im Grunde sind es jar dateien, anders benannt mit speziellen Angaben (wie web.xml).

Das eine auch andere Dateiformate war als Kennzeichnung verwenden stimmt zwar, aber in 
einem Java Forum geh ich immer von dem Java - naheliegensten aus


----------

